# كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الصليب



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2016)

سلام الرب معكم أحبائي بمناسبة عيد الصليب المبارك 
 يارب ينعاد عليكم بخير وبصحة وكل عام الجميع بالف خير






















































































​


----------



## اليعازر (14 سبتمبر 2016)

ومبارك عليكي..
.


----------



## Maran+atha (14 سبتمبر 2016)

شكرا كثير للموضوع الأكثر من رائع 
اختى الغالية والمميزة جدا كلدانية 




ما هو طقس عيد الصليب؟

* الطقس الشعانيني: وهو يشمل:

عشية وأحد الشعانين.
عيدي الصليب (من 17 حتى 19 توت)، و10 برمهات.
عيد الصليب الذي يقع في (17 توت) يُعيد له ثلاثة أيام فإذا وقع يوم أحد في هذه الأيام الثلاثة تكون قراءة اليوم (أول أو ثاني أو ثالث عيد الصليب) بدل يوم الأحد.
عيد الصليب الذي يقع في (10 برمهات) يكون دائما في الصوم الكبير فتقرأ فيه قراءات عيد الصليب سواء وقع يوم أحد أو في وسط الأسبوع ويحتفل به باللحن الشعانينى.

* في رفع بخور عشية:

بعد صلاة الشكر يقال أرباع الناقوس الخاصة بأحد الشعانين أو الصليب.تقال أوشية الراقدين، وبعدها الذكصولوجيات الخاصة بالعيد قبل ذكصولوجية العذراء ثم تكمل باقي الذكصولوجيات ثم تقال مديحة خاصة بأحد الشعانين أو الصليب ثم ختام الذكصولوجيات ونعظمك يا أم النور وقانون الإيمان.
يقول الكاهن إفنوتى ناي نان ويجاوبه الشعب كيرياليسون ثلاث مرات باللحن الكبير ثم يطوفون الهيكل والبيعة ثلاث مرات ففي أحد الشعانين يحملون أيقونة دخول السيد المسيح أورشليم مع أغصان الزيتون وسعف النخل وهم يقولون “لحن إفلوجيمينوس”، وفي عيدي الصليب يعمل دورة الصليب. 
ثم يقرأ الطرح.يقول الكاهن أوشية الإنجيل ويرتل المزمور باللحن الفرايحي ثم مرد المزمور حسب عيد الشعانين أو عيد الصليب

* دورة الشعانين أو الصليب في رفع بخور باكر:

بعد إفنونى ناى نان يرفع الكاهن البخور أمام الهيكل وبعدها يزفون الصليب أو أيقونة الشعانين وهى مزينة بسعف النخيل والورود ويتلون الفصول الخاصة بالدورة أمام أيقونات القديسين، كالتالي:

1 – أمام الهيكل الكبير (مزمور: الذي صنع ملائكته أرواحًا وخدامه نارًا تلتهب، أمام الملائكة أرتل لك وأسجد قدام هيكلك المقدس. الليلويا). والإنجيل (يوحنا 1: 44 – 52).

2 – أمام أيقونة العذراء مريم (مزمور: أعمال مجيدة قد قيلت عنك يا مدينة الله. هو العلي الذي أسسها إلى الأبد لأن سكنى الفرحين جميعهم فيك. الليلويا). والإنجيل (إنجيل لوقا 1: 39-56).

3 – أمام أيقونة الملاك غبريال (مزمور: يعسكر ملاك الرب حول كل خائفيه وينجيهم، ذوقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب طوبى للإنسان المتكل عليه. الليلويا) والإنجيل (لوقا 1:26-38).

4 – أمام أيقونة الملاك ميخائيل (مزمور: باركوا الرب يا جميع ملائكته المقتدرين بقوتهم الصانعين قوله باركوا الرب يا جميع قواته خدامه العاملين إرادته. الليلويا). والإنجيل (أنجيل متى 13: 44-53).

5 – أمام أيقونة مار مرقس الإنجيلي (مزمور: الرب يعطى كلمة للمبشرين بقوة عظيمة، ملك القوات هو الحبيب، وفي بهاء بيت المحبوب أقسموا الغنائم الليلويا). والإنجيل (لوقا 10: 1 – 12).

6 – أمام أيقونة الرسل الأطهار (مزمور: الذين لم تُسمع أصواتهم في كل الأرض خرج منطقهم وإلى أقطار المسكونة بلغت أقوالهم. الليلويا). والإنجيل (متى 10: 1-8).

7 – أمام أيقونة الشهيد العظيم مار جرجس أو أي شهيد آخر (مزمور: نور أشرق للصديقين وفرح للمستقيمين بقلوبهم. افرحوا أيها الصديقون بالرب واعترفوا لذكر قدسه الليلويا). والإنجيل (متى 21:12-19).

8 – أمام أيقونة الأنبا أنطونيوس أو أي قديس (مزمور: عجيب هو الله في قديسيه إله إسرائيل هو يعطى قوة وعزاء لشعبه والصديقون يفرحون ويتهللون أمام الله ويتنعمون بالسرور. الليلويا). والإنجيل (متى 16: 24 -28).

9 – أمام باب الكنيسة البحري (مزمور: مساكنك محبوبة أيها الرب إله القوات تشتاق وتذوب نفسي للدخول إلى ديار الرب. الليلويا). والإنجيل (لوقا 13: 23-30).

10 – أمام اللقان (مزمور: صوت الرب على المياه، إله المجد أرعد، الرب على المياه الكثيرة، صوت الرب بقوة. الليلويا). والإنجيل (متى 3: 13-17).

11 – أمام باب الكنيسة القبلي (مزمور: افتحوا لي أبواب العدل لكيما أدخل فيها وأعترف للرب. هذا هو باب الرب والصديقون يدخلون فيه. الليلويا). والإنجيل (متى 21: 1- 11).

12 – أمام أيقونة القديس يوحنا المعمدان (مزمور: وأنا مثل شجرة الزيتون المثمرة في بيت الله أتمسك باسمك فإنه صالح قدام أبرارك. الليلويا). والإنجيل (لوقا 7: 28 -35).

* في القداس:

تصلى مزامير الثالثة والسادسة ويقدم الحمل.يقال الليلويا فاى بيه بي وسوتيس ويقال لحن طاي شورى، ثم يقال لحن فاي إيتاف إنف. 
وفي الهيتنيات يقال الربع الخاص بالعيد قبل قديس اليوم. 
وبعد قراءة الإبركسيس“Pra[ic  يقال لحن الشعانين “إفلوجيمينوس”، وفي عيدي الصليب يقال ما يخص الصليب ولا يقرأ السنكسار cuna[arion لكن يقال الثلاثة تقديسات ويطرح المزمور باللحن السنجارى ثم مرد المزمور كما في عشية وباكر، ثم تقرأ الثلاثة أناجيل قبطيا وعربيا ويرد لهم بالمردات الشعانينى حسب كل إنجيل.تقال أوشية الإنجيل مرة أخرى ويطرح المزمور بلحن الفرح ثم المرد والإنجيل.
تقال قسمة أحد الشعانين أو الصليب “القسمة السريانية”، كما يقال مزمور التوزيع بلحن الشعانين ثم المديحة الخاصة بالعيد حتى نهاية التوزيع.يصرف الكاهن ملاك الذبيحة.

* أما في أحد الشعانين فلا يعطى التسريح للشعب ويغلق ستر الهيكل لتبدأ صلاة التجنيز العام.

* لا تقال الألحان الحزايني وإذا كان هناك ترحيم على الأموات فيكون دمجا وليس باللحن الحزايني كما في أيام الآحاد والأعياد السيدية.

 * إذا وقع عيد الصليب يوم أحد، تقرأ قراءات عيد الصليب وليس قراءات يوم الأحد.


----------



## Maran+atha (14 سبتمبر 2016)

شكرا كثير للموضوع الأكثر من رائع 
اختى الغالية والمميزة جدا كلدانية 




ما هو طقس عيد الصليب؟

* الطقس الشعانيني: وهو يشمل:

عشية وأحد الشعانين.
عيدي الصليب (من 17 حتى 19 توت)، و10 برمهات.
عيد الصليب الذي يقع في (17 توت) يُعيد له ثلاثة أيام فإذا وقع يوم أحد في هذه الأيام الثلاثة تكون قراءة اليوم (أول أو ثاني أو ثالث عيد الصليب) بدل يوم الأحد.
عيد الصليب الذي يقع في (10 برمهات) يكون دائما في الصوم الكبير فتقرأ فيه قراءات عيد الصليب سواء وقع يوم أحد أو في وسط الأسبوع ويحتفل به باللحن الشعانينى.

* في رفع بخور عشية:

بعد صلاة الشكر يقال أرباع الناقوس الخاصة بأحد الشعانين أو الصليب.تقال أوشية الراقدين، وبعدها الذكصولوجيات الخاصة بالعيد قبل ذكصولوجية العذراء ثم تكمل باقي الذكصولوجيات ثم تقال مديحة خاصة بأحد الشعانين أو الصليب ثم ختام الذكصولوجيات ونعظمك يا أم النور وقانون الإيمان.
يقول الكاهن إفنوتى ناي نان ويجاوبه الشعب كيرياليسون ثلاث مرات باللحن الكبير ثم يطوفون الهيكل والبيعة ثلاث مرات ففي أحد الشعانين يحملون أيقونة دخول السيد المسيح أورشليم مع أغصان الزيتون وسعف النخل وهم يقولون “لحن إفلوجيمينوس”، وفي عيدي الصليب يعمل دورة الصليب. 
ثم يقرأ الطرح.يقول الكاهن أوشية الإنجيل ويرتل المزمور باللحن الفرايحي ثم مرد المزمور حسب عيد الشعانين أو عيد الصليب

* دورة الشعانين أو الصليب في رفع بخور باكر:

بعد إفنونى ناى نان يرفع الكاهن البخور أمام الهيكل وبعدها يزفون الصليب أو أيقونة الشعانين وهى مزينة بسعف النخيل والورود ويتلون الفصول الخاصة بالدورة أمام أيقونات القديسين، كالتالي:

1 – أمام الهيكل الكبير (مزمور: الذي صنع ملائكته أرواحًا وخدامه نارًا تلتهب، أمام الملائكة أرتل لك وأسجد قدام هيكلك المقدس. الليلويا). والإنجيل (يوحنا 1: 44 – 52).

2 – أمام أيقونة العذراء مريم (مزمور: أعمال مجيدة قد قيلت عنك يا مدينة الله. هو العلي الذي أسسها إلى الأبد لأن سكنى الفرحين جميعهم فيك. الليلويا). والإنجيل (إنجيل لوقا 1: 39-56).

3 – أمام أيقونة الملاك غبريال (مزمور: يعسكر ملاك الرب حول كل خائفيه وينجيهم، ذوقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب طوبى للإنسان المتكل عليه. الليلويا) والإنجيل (لوقا 1:26-38).

4 – أمام أيقونة الملاك ميخائيل (مزمور: باركوا الرب يا جميع ملائكته المقتدرين بقوتهم الصانعين قوله باركوا الرب يا جميع قواته خدامه العاملين إرادته. الليلويا). والإنجيل (أنجيل متى 13: 44-53).

5 – أمام أيقونة مار مرقس الإنجيلي (مزمور: الرب يعطى كلمة للمبشرين بقوة عظيمة، ملك القوات هو الحبيب، وفي بهاء بيت المحبوب أقسموا الغنائم الليلويا). والإنجيل (لوقا 10: 1 – 12).

6 – أمام أيقونة الرسل الأطهار (مزمور: الذين لم تُسمع أصواتهم في كل الأرض خرج منطقهم وإلى أقطار المسكونة بلغت أقوالهم. الليلويا). والإنجيل (متى 10: 1-8).

7 – أمام أيقونة الشهيد العظيم مار جرجس أو أي شهيد آخر (مزمور: نور أشرق للصديقين وفرح للمستقيمين بقلوبهم. افرحوا أيها الصديقون بالرب واعترفوا لذكر قدسه الليلويا). والإنجيل (متى 21:12-19).

8 – أمام أيقونة الأنبا أنطونيوس أو أي قديس (مزمور: عجيب هو الله في قديسيه إله إسرائيل هو يعطى قوة وعزاء لشعبه والصديقون يفرحون ويتهللون أمام الله ويتنعمون بالسرور. الليلويا). والإنجيل (متى 16: 24 -28).

9 – أمام باب الكنيسة البحري (مزمور: مساكنك محبوبة أيها الرب إله القوات تشتاق وتذوب نفسي للدخول إلى ديار الرب. الليلويا). والإنجيل (لوقا 13: 23-30).

10 – أمام اللقان (مزمور: صوت الرب على المياه، إله المجد أرعد، الرب على المياه الكثيرة، صوت الرب بقوة. الليلويا). والإنجيل (متى 3: 13-17).

11 – أمام باب الكنيسة القبلي (مزمور: افتحوا لي أبواب العدل لكيما أدخل فيها وأعترف للرب. هذا هو باب الرب والصديقون يدخلون فيه. الليلويا). والإنجيل (متى 21: 1- 11).

12 – أمام أيقونة القديس يوحنا المعمدان (مزمور: وأنا مثل شجرة الزيتون المثمرة في بيت الله أتمسك باسمك فإنه صالح قدام أبرارك. الليلويا). والإنجيل (لوقا 7: 28 -35).

* في القداس:

تصلى مزامير الثالثة والسادسة ويقدم الحمل.يقال الليلويا فاى بيه بي وسوتيس ويقال لحن طاي شورى، ثم يقال لحن فاي إيتاف إنف. 
وفي الهيتنيات يقال الربع الخاص بالعيد قبل قديس اليوم. 
وبعد قراءة الإبركسيس“Pra[ic  يقال لحن الشعانين “إفلوجيمينوس”، وفي عيدي الصليب يقال ما يخص الصليب ولا يقرأ السنكسار cuna[arion لكن يقال الثلاثة تقديسات ويطرح المزمور باللحن السنجارى ثم مرد المزمور كما في عشية وباكر، ثم تقرأ الثلاثة أناجيل قبطيا وعربيا ويرد لهم بالمردات الشعانينى حسب كل إنجيل.تقال أوشية الإنجيل مرة أخرى ويطرح المزمور بلحن الفرح ثم المرد والإنجيل.
تقال قسمة أحد الشعانين أو الصليب “القسمة السريانية”، كما يقال مزمور التوزيع بلحن الشعانين ثم المديحة الخاصة بالعيد حتى نهاية التوزيع.يصرف الكاهن ملاك الذبيحة.

* أما في أحد الشعانين فلا يعطى التسريح للشعب ويغلق ستر الهيكل لتبدأ صلاة التجنيز العام.

* لا تقال الألحان الحزايني وإذا كان هناك ترحيم على الأموات فيكون دمجا وليس باللحن الحزايني كما في أيام الآحاد والأعياد السيدية.

 * إذا وقع عيد الصليب يوم أحد، تقرأ قراءات عيد الصليب وليس قراءات يوم الأحد.

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكي دائما 
فيحافظ عليكي ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## BITAR (19 سبتمبر 2016)

*وانت بكل خير 
موضوع شيق ومعلومات طقسيه مفيده *​


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2016)

العازر
ماران اثا
بيتر
شكراااا جدااا لمروركم الغالي
بركة الرب تكون معكم 


​


----------

